# Part request



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2020)

Hi Guys, I am wondering if anyone has an old Airfix Bristol Blenheim kit lying around that they wouldn't mind donating the turret clear cupola to me, or a similar sized turret cupola. Can't be a Nash & Thompson or Boulton Paul turret, it has to be a small Bristol one. I have an old de Havilland Mosquito model sitting around that I want to get creative with!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 5, 2020)

Sorry mate. Had one many years ago but it's now under a few thousand tons of earth 3500km away. And, no I'm not going to look for it!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (May 6, 2020)

Don't know if this is any help
Bristol Blenheim IV Canopy, Glazing for Airfix (1/72 Squadron 9167) 762812091675 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (May 12, 2020)

fastmongrel said:


> Don't know if this is any help



Yup, that looks the biz, Mongrel. Might order that, thanks mate.


----------



## A4K (May 12, 2020)

Don't order yet mate! I've got a spare Falcon Clear Vax set (canopy/ nose glazing and turret) if you want them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 12, 2020)

Good stuff Evan


----------



## nuuumannn (May 12, 2020)

A4K said:


> Don't order yet mate! I've got a spare Falcon Clear Vax set (canopy/ nose glazing and turret) if you want them



Evan to the rescue! Yes thanks mate! You beauty! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## A4K (May 13, 2020)

No worries mate!


----------

